# Hi friends!



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's been a long time so I wanted to catch up! I have a few days off of school, thank goodness, so it's a good time to say hi! Toby will be two years old in a couple weeks and we are very excited! Here is my little guy. 

Getting ready for bed he has to have as many toys as possible with him! 










Cutie sleeping










My grandma and her husband came to visit and stayed with my mom. Lilly and Rocky came to stay with me. Here they are - Toby's beautiful cousins while they stayed with me!

Best friends!










Lilly is such a funny princess!










Rocky really liked my couch!










I hope you all are doing well, too! 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Love the photos, so cute!  Hope you have a nice few days off!


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

Very sweet pics. What a cutie hoarding all the toys to sleep with! And the little tongue sticking out while he sleeps! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So cute! I have missed Toby photos


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby's missed everyone here too! We try to get on, because Toby likes looking at pictures of his friends! But we don't have time to comment a lot. I hope all is well!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww so adorable!! Toby is such a handsome little boy!! I just love all the pics and especially the one of him sleeping with his little tongue out hehe!! Too cute!! Enjoy your few days off of school!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww so adorable!! Toby is such a handsome little boy!! I just love all the pics and especially the one of him sleeping with his little tongue out hehe!! Too cute!! Enjoy your few days off of school!!


Thanks! He's an angel... when he's sleeping


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Aww I love pictures of Toby!!! I love the picture of Toby sleeping especially since his tongue is hanging out a little.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I see a girl chi in your future....Toby needs a sis and I know where he can get a great one
(-:


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing what. Will be looking for more pictures of Toby.


----------



## fr1endly2 (Mar 1, 2013)

awwww such cute photos


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

Such a cute sleepy photo, I love the little tongue xx


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks all! 

Lynda, no sister right now, but he did make a chi friend in my apartment complex!! Even though I must say those two girls your breeder had on Facebook are tempting!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Ashley and Toby! Glad to hear you're both doing well.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Great pics, Ashley! That Toby is such a living doll!!! What a personality! I hate that school keeps you so busy. I would say it will be over before you know it, but then will come a career and...still busy. I just hope it's all you imagined! If I were you, one day I would want to replace Judge Marilyn Milan on People's Court. That would be my dream job!! Stop in every chance you get.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Great pics, Ashley! That Toby is such a living doll!!! What a personality! I hate that school keeps you so busy. I would say it will be over before you know it, but then will come a career and...still busy. I just hope it's all you imagined! If I were you, one day I would want to replace Judge Marilyn Milan on People's Court. That would be my dream job!! Stop in every chance you get.


Tina I was watching the People's Court today! I love Marilyn Milian. I hope I'm as passionate as she is when I've been around that long! A well paying tv show wouldn't be so bad either...

Toby isn't feeling good tonight. His IBS is acting up. So he's getting babied and cuddled. He really is a personality. Thanks! All these compliments are going to go to his (already big) head!!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I love the pic of him sleeping with his tiny tongue sticking out...I would frame that one....going to be 2 already, where does the time go !


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Omg !! Toby and my little girl ninja look the spitting image of eachother lol im in shock


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

sammyp said:


> Omg !! Toby and my little girl ninja look the spitting image of eachother lol im in shock


They do!!!!! Wow. I've never seen a dog with Toby's coloring before! If I didn't know better I would say that was a pic of Toby.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Its crazy how much they look alike. As you say iv never seen another chi the same colour until Toby  
He is lovely


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Here's some more pics of little man!

King of the world!

View attachment 33954


Fell asleep with his nose on my books!

View attachment 33962



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Aww he looks adorable in his Dino shirt. Jaxx and Toby would look so cute together wearing that shirt.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

pupluv168 said:


> Here's some more pics of little man!
> 
> King of the world!
> 
> ...


Aww I just love seeing pics of Toby!! He is so cute!! And looks so adorable with his dinosaur hoodie!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks so much all. He's the light of my life 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

